# Yard Sale Tank



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

I've heard tons of times on this forum that yard sales are the way to go when looking for tanks, when I see a sign for one I typically never go and think that there is no way I could get lucky........so today I got a wild hair you know where and decided to follow the little hand made signs to a little old couple's house and guess what was sitting on the grass..............a 55gal, I paid $40 bucks, got a light as well and was happier than a pig in #$%&. The old man told me that they had sold the other 2.............missed those but got one. Good day

For all of you who recommended yard sales :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

CRAIGSLIST.ORG too, scored some stuff on there as well.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

All of my tanks are used tanks...lol

my 20 was given to me by our old neighbor who moved to florida.
my 10 gallon was from my aunt and uncle's hampster after it dies
my other 10 and my 5.5 were picked up off the side of the road on trashday
my 40 gallon was bought from a different neighbor when he was moving for 35 bucks, tank and stand.

now I"m getting another 20 long this tuesday, used, from an old breeder.

used tanks are deffaintly the way to go IMO. Just be sure to always check for leaks...I"ve been lucky so far, but always always always check for leaks. I just put any new tank on my back porch and fill it with water, cover it with plastic wrap to prevent evaporation, mark the waterleval with a crayon or something, then let it sit for a couple days. works like a charm.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

cool, I did something similar, filled it and let if sit out by my pool


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

I found a good deal at an estate sale on craigslist. I purchased a 75 gal. allglass brand with both glass tops and 4ft. strip light for $15 :dancing:


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

WHAT?  As soon as I thought I got lucky, Jeez


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

My 125 came with a stand, canopy, hood, two emperor filters, two Ironic heaters, and 100 lbs of holey rock for $300. Craigslist


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

I check craigslist every now and then just in case I come across a deal I can't pass up. Seems in my area everyone thinks that they shouldn't loose money when reselling their aquarium equipment. Some of these people seem to think their cheesy decor actually increases the value of their tanks. I do have to admit I turned down a free 55 this past fall when I was at a customer's house. Why did I turn it down? I had eight empty tanks in the basement already and the wife would have killed me.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I've got a brand new never used 75 gallon with glass top and light sitting in my living room that cost me $37. It was a raffle tank at my local cichlid clubs spring auction. Talk about lucky you have to get your ticket pulled though I did have 40 tickets and they sold like 350 tickets. Otherwise all of my other tanks have been used.

In January I bought an Oceanic 210g 7'x2'x2' with built-in overflows, stand, wet/dry sump, return pumps, lights, 200lbs of dry "live rock", 170lbs crushed coral sand, heaters, protein skimmer, glass tops for $100 + $100 for the uhaul rental. So all of that for $200. I turned around and sold the dry live rock on craig's list for $200 so I have a free tank sitting in my garage. :thumb:

The deals are definitely out there especially on CL. You have to be in the right place at the right time though. It is usually people who are moving or that have gotten out of the hobby and want to reclaim space that the tank is taking up.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

do you guys think that $1 per gallon is a decent going rate for a used tank then about the same price for the stand, imagining both are in good condition. I'm expanding my breeding program and will of course need to be a craigslist, pennysaver, and yardsale junkie to get what I need.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

thevein said:


> do you guys think that $1 per gallon is a decent going rate for a used tank then about the same price for the stand, imagining both are in good condition. I'm expanding my breeding program and will of course need to be a craigslist, pennysaver, and yardsale junkie to get what I need.


Definitely. Though that is the MOST I'd pay for used, if the stand isn't included in the $1/gl price. I would look for that or less. :thumb: If you're unsure, then don't buy it. There is sure to be a better deal sooner or later. :thumb:


----------

